# Child XL



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was looking at a costume to use as a prop... It was child XL and doesnt get bigger then that.. .the costume looks good online... I just dont know how big or realistic it will look as decor outside

Does anyone know if child XL is okay out side? (life like and big enough to scare...)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

depends what you are using it for. If it's a gremlin, probibly. If it's a grim reaper, probibly not. heh

My wife's guess is that it's probibly a 10-12 in children's size.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

i think its 12-14.

Its http://www.spirithalloween.com/Boys-Costumes_Horror-Costumes/Wicked-Jester-Boys-Costume

Jester/evil clown.


----------

